# Paoli wrap scarf (k)



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

This is classic and modern at the same time:
http://www.loopknits.com/2014/10/24/paoli-wrap/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+LoopKnits+%28Loop+Knits%29


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

I really like the simplicity of the scarf. I have just the yarn for it. A nice easy project. Hanks!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, have copied the pattern off and ready to go.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That is so beautiful and I can't wait to make it. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link - love the scarf


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a gorgeous scarf, I love the design! Thank you for the link and I love the little cartoon in your avatar!!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great pattern! Thank you for the link.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Love the pattern!!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Lovely pattern, thank you!


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lovely scarf. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That would even make a great squishy cowl. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree, love the pattern. Thanks for the idea Pocahontas!


Pocahontas said:


> That would even make a great squishy cowl. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Very pretty pattern and color; I saved this one. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

This is a very pretty pattern. I Pinned it for a future project. Thank you for the lead.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

I love this! Thank you so much!


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you, looks like a great gift.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the way the fabric folds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Gorgeous. Thanks.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your discovery. really nice design.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting...I love this!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

printing as I write...


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern, I have printed it off as a possible prayer shawl. I would like it to be a little wider though and I am not very experienced at changing patterns. If I am reading correctly with the gauge and pattern layout if I add 30 stitches (three repeats of K5,P5 per row), it would add another 6" and make it 20" which is what is generally recommended for a shawl. Does this look about right to anyone?


----------



## Solmi (Dec 21, 2013)

Really lovely pattern, thanks.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Love this pattern. Thank you very much for sharing it.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Linda, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Love it! thanks!


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I am knitting mine in Mandala and laid flat it measures 16" wide. I'm thinking of less stitches on my next one for a scarf. As it is its a perfect shawl scarf which could be a bit wider if wanted. I'm a tiny person so it's fine. I will post a picture when I have it completed.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paoli
It is a nice stitch pattern... would be good for a blanket/throw


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I just finished mine, except for the two ends. It is done with Centaur. I'm not completely happy with the distinct color change midway but it was lovely to knit with.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you - it is lovley and looks like it will work up very well.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Butterfly1943 said:


> Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------

